# OMN - OneMarket Limited



## System (26 April 2018)

OneMarket's strategy is to develop a retail technology network that seeks to help bricks-and-mortar retailers compete more effectively in the evolving retail environment.

OneMarket plans to do this by using its proposed network to develop product solutions which bring together retailers, shopping venues, brands and technology companies. The objective of the OneMarket network is to rapidly implement new technologies at scale, to facilitate collaboration in the retail industry and to leverage a comprehensive set of consumer data to provide network participants with insights and intelligence regarding their consumers and the products they browse and buy. 

By developing its platform and growing its network, OneMarket is aiming to improve the business of bricks-and-mortar retailers and shopping venues, attract consumers to its network and provide a better shopping experience for consumers. Unibail-Rodamco has signed on as a participant in the OneMarket network.

It is anticipated that OMN will list on the ASX on 31 May 2018.

https://www.onemarketnetwork.com


----------



## Miner (29 April 2018)

Good one to watch


----------



## galumay (9 October 2019)

An interesting arbitrage opportunity now that the business is to be wound up and  funds returned to shareholders. Looks to be about a 12-15% short term return virtually assured.


----------



## System (5 December 2019)

On December 2nd, 2019, OneMarket Limited (OMN) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following release of the results of its general meeting where shareholders approved the resolution to commence a voluntary winding up and delisting of OMN from ASX Limited.


----------

